# What Is Your Favorite Piece Of Jewely??



## Ricci (Oct 21, 2007)

Earring? Necklace ,Ankle bracelet, Bracelet,Rings?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 21, 2007)

my wedding ring


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2007)

My engagement ring and wedding band


----------



## Saje (Oct 21, 2007)

My hoop earings and this necklace with the Letter D on it (I wear it like Carrie wears hers)


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't really wear lots of jewelry, but when I do it's earrings. My specific favorite piece that I own is my Tiffany's mesh ring that my brother &amp; sister-in-law gave me for my college graduation.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Even tho' I wear earrings more often, rings are actually my favorite.


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2007)

oooooooooooooo!! Such a tough question!! Ima make my OWN rules because YOU didnt GIVE me any!





Classic earring: diamond studs...my pearl studs are a SUPER close second

Fashion Earring: Sterling Silver heart hoop with pearl on end

Classic Strand: round Akoya strand

Funky strand: Baroque Tahitian Strand

Pendant: diamond and pearl cross, tco bean necklcace

Can ya tell I work for Iridesse?


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Oct 21, 2007)

Mine would have to be my lucky charm necklace. It's pretty simple looking but I never take it off


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2007)

My wedding/engagement rings and my diamond studs... I wear them daily. I only take out my earrings to clean them.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 21, 2007)

i like necklaces


----------



## lummerz (Oct 21, 2007)

My wedding ring ( it's a elegant version of a Claddagh style ring with a small diamond in it)

And soon to be added collection..I have my eyes on mikimoto pearl necklaces...They are so hot to wear by themselves


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 21, 2007)

I like everything



so I don't know but maybe most earrings and rings, coz I have alot of them


----------



## bCreative (Oct 21, 2007)

Earrings


----------



## Mares (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Aquamarine ring with Diamonds surrounding the stone which i love


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 21, 2007)

I love Bling!!!! I would have to say bracelets--bangles, tennis, charm with rings coming in at a close second.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 22, 2007)

Considering I've only just got my ears recently pierced I will say earrings at present. Ive been buying up on them. I do love bangles too.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2007)

my engagement ring


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 22, 2007)

My wedding and engagement rings, but after that... EARRINGS!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 22, 2007)

I love earrings and i have a few necklaces that are my favorite but this is my main one.


----------



## gymangel812 (Oct 25, 2007)

my diamond ring from my boyfriend


----------



## farris2 (Oct 25, 2007)

my wedding and engagement rings


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 25, 2007)

i would say my wedding ring, but.... that's an obvious.

so i will categorize, cuz i love me some jewelry

bracelets: my mom passed down a gold tennis bracelet, a set of 10 gold and mother of pearl bangles, and when i got married a gold and pearl bracelet.

necklace:a multi-strand necklace of yellow, rose, and white gold my pops got in Egypt.

watch: a gold waltham watch i got for my graduation from my uncle.

earrings: "I heart Dior" gold dangly pair (because i do) and because they were my first big jewelry purchase on my own. oh, and the new pair of diamond and gold hoops the hubby gave me for our anniversary.


----------



## ohcloudyworld (Oct 26, 2007)

Earrings. I have six piercings (three on each ear) and I always wear one pair of dangly earrings.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 26, 2007)

My cross necklace and my diamond stud earring in my top piercing.


----------



## LittleJade (Oct 28, 2007)

My captive bead rings.

A silver ring that belonged to this guy in Cambodia


----------



## magosienne (Oct 29, 2007)

Necklaces, i don't mind wearing more than one, i don't mind if they're long or short. i also love bracelets.

on a daily basis i wear a silver chain with a celtic pendant i bought when i was still living in Brittany





i don't like much earrings and rings, but i wear some occasionally.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, I missed this the first time around. I bought myself a diamond ring for my 40th birthday 2 years ago. I turned 40 and left my husband within weeks of each other and I missed my beautiful wedding set which I had to give back b/c it was his grandmothers........so I bought myself a white gold, diamond ring that I wear on my left hand middle finger. It reminds me of starting over but in a good way.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the diamond ring my bf gave me, and the bracelet my mum got me for a birthday or christmas present a few years ago - every link is a heart shape and it has a tiny lock and key on it


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

Probably, my diamond cross necklace. It's the one piece I reach for more than any other.


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2007)

I love earings and rings.


----------



## love heals (Nov 3, 2007)

My wedding ring!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

I rarely wear jewelry...but when I do it is something from my collection of rosaries or a giant Sacred Heart by Delux Jewelry. I also love my sparkiling Tina Tarantino cross.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 3, 2007)

My Weddiing Ring also . I have worn it for thirty eight years. Beyonce Welch - Ageless Beauty in Bifocals.

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I rarely wear jewelry...but when I do it is something from my collection of rosaries or a giant Sacred Heart by Delux Jewelry. I also love my sparkiling Tina Tarantino cross. I wear a Rosary around my neck whenever I attend Mass, in lieu of "regular neck jewelry ". Beyonce Welch - Catholic Lady


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 3, 2007)

A pendant my son made me out of an antique sterling silver fork. he is a silversmith in OBX, NC. and the handmade sterling silver bracelet he made me also!!!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 16, 2007)

*My engagement ring and wedding band* ~~


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 16, 2007)

1st- wedding and engagement ring

2nd- a "yesterday, today, tomorrow" three- diamond necklace my hubbie gave me one Valentine's Day


----------



## katina74 (Nov 16, 2007)

14k white gold Playboy bunny necklace with a ruby eye my bf gave me last year for my birthday


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 16, 2007)

my silver cross chain, i never take it off ever..


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Nov 17, 2007)

im not too big on rings or bracelets, but i love ankle bracelets andnecklaces.


----------



## -KT- (Nov 18, 2007)

The silver claddagh ring my boyfriend bought me 4 years ago.


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

My 3 stone diamond wedding ring


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2007)

my wedding band and my diamond studs!


----------

